# Gaming Ladies: Verärgerte Internet-Trolle verhindern Gaming-Event für Frauen



## ChristopherScholz (28. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gaming Ladies: Verärgerte Internet-Trolle verhindern Gaming-Event für Frauen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Gaming Ladies: Verärgerte Internet-Trolle verhindern Gaming-Event für Frauen*


----------



## Wynn (28. Juni 2017)

> Gaming Ladies: Verärgerte Internet-Trolle verhindern Gaming-Event für Frauen



Und unten das automatisch eingefügte Video vom Artikeltool "Dick Brüste, nichts dahinter?"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shredhead (28. Juni 2017)

Mal auf Deutsch:
Ein Haufen Sexisten will eine Veranstaltung durchführen, auf der Männer durch Teilnahmeverbot diskriminiert werden sollen.
Männer und Frauen schließen sich zusammen und diskutieren, wie man kreativ gegen die Sexisten protestieren kann.
Die Sexisten sagen die Veranstaltung ab. In fakenews-Artikeln werden die Sexisten jetzt zu Opfern stilisiert.

Schon mal was von journalistischer Integrität gehört, Christopher Scholz/PCGames? Hier ist ein nützlicher Link dazu: http://www.presserat.de/pressekodex/pressekodex/

Ich hoffe, ich finde heute abend nicht auch noch einen verleumderischen Hetzartikel gegen Sargon.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Juni 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Und unten das automatisch eingefügte Video vom Artikeltool "Dick Brüste, nichts dahinter?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Gott, ich schmeiß mich weg!  


@Artikel
Solchen Idioten sollte man eher mal das Recht weg nehmen, das Internet benutzen zu dürfen. Wer mit so einem Unfug droht, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen, Kritik hin oder her. Aber auf der anderen Seite, völlig unabhängig von diesen Spinnern, stelle ich mir die Frage, ob so eine "only woman"-Veranstaltung wirklich förderlich für die Emanzipation der Geschlechter ist. Immerhin schließt man durch so eine Veranstaltung tatsächlich Leute aus, nur weil sie eben dem und dem Geschlecht angehören...was eben nicht sein darf. Weder von der einen Seite, noch von der anderen. Meiner Meinung nach wäre diese Veranstaltung so oder so ein Griff ins Klo gewesen.


----------



## heubergen1 (28. Juni 2017)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Mal auf Deutsch:
> Ein Haufen Sexisten will eine Veranstaltung durchführen, auf der Männer durch Teilnahmeverbot diskriminiert werden sollen.
> Männer und Frauen schließen sich zusammen und diskutieren, wie man kreativ gegen die Sexisten protestieren kann.
> Die Sexisten sagen die Veranstaltung ab. In fakenews-Artikeln werden die Sexisten jetzt zu Opfern stilisiert.
> ...



Genau das selber hatte ich mich auch gedacht!


----------



## Loosa (28. Juni 2017)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Mal auf Deutsch:
> Ein Haufen Sexisten will eine Veranstaltung durchführen, auf der Männer durch Teilnahmeverbot diskriminiert werden sollen.
> Männer und Frauen schließen sich zusammen und diskutieren, wie man kreativ gegen die Sexisten protestieren kann.
> Die Sexisten sagen die Veranstaltung ab. In fakenews-Artikeln werden die Sexisten jetzt zu Opfern stilisiert.



Putzig. Den Begriff einfach mal umdrehen und die Anderen als Sexisten abkanzeln. Getroffene Hunde und so? 

Solche Veranstaltungen gibt es für alle möglichen Bereiche.
Zum Beispiel Stammtische von Frauen im Finanzwesen.
Oder Fitnessclubs für Frauen. Hey, sogar reine Frauensaunas.

Warum? Weil Frauen in vielen Berufen in der Minderheit sind und es da enorm hilft sich zu vernetzen. Weil manche Männer sich nicht benehmen können und es manchmal einfach gut tut, auf _den_ Stress verzichten zu können. Dass sowas in der Spieleindustrie anscheinend nicht möglich ist sagt doch manches zum geistigen Stand des Genres aus.


----------



## DeathMD (28. Juni 2017)

heubergen1 schrieb:


> Genau das selber hatte ich mich auch gedacht!



Das üben wir aber nochmal...


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Juni 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Warum? Weil Frauen in vielen Berufen in der Minderheit sind und es da enorm hilft sich zu vernetzen. Weil manche Männer sich nicht benehmen können und es manchmal einfach gut tut, auf _den_ Stress verzichten zu können. Dass sowas in der Spieleindustrie anscheinend nicht möglich ist sagt doch manches zum geistigen Stand des Genres aus.


Ok, aber das da ist eine mehr oder weniger öffentliche Veranstaltung. Und damit hat diese Veranstaltung eine Vorbildfunktion insofern, Emanzipation zu fördern. Und freilich ist es da nicht förderlich, wenn man das andere Geschlecht per se ausschließt. 

Und bitte...Frauensaunas als Argument anbringen, halte ich da für n hinkenden Vergleich.  Das kann ich insofern nachvollziehen, weil sich viele Frauen in ihrer Sexualität (wo Nacktheit/Freizügigkeit eben dazu gehört) nicht gestört fühlen und sich schützen wollen.

Aber diese Trennung ist schlichtweg Unfug. Wie soll man denn da bitte Gleichberechtigung und ein gemeinsames  Miteinander schaffen?


----------



## Fireball8 (28. Juni 2017)

Ich denke @Loosa trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. Es gibt einfach zu viele, sorry, Affen, die gefühlt im Mittelalter hängengeblieben sind.
Natürlich ist es, wie @RedDragon auch schrieb, der Sache nicht zuträglich und ist ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung.

Nachvollziehen kann ich jedoch sehr gut, warum das teilweise so gehandhabt wird. 

Wenn ich solche Sachen lese, muss ich wirklich immer sofort an diesen einen Voll-Spa**** im Fitnessstudio denken, der auf einem Gerät hinter 'ner Frau saß, welche gerade ihre Übungen auf 'nem Stepper macht, sein Handy zückt und ein Foto von ihr schoss. Und bei manch einem Kommentar von manchen Forenmitgliedern  denke ich auch das gleiche wie bei dem Typen: wo sind solche Menschen erzogen worden bzw. in der geistigen Entwicklung stehen geblieben?! Mich wundert es überhaupt null, dass diese "Safe-Spaces" gebildet werden, genau wegen solcher Typen nämlich. Das mögen Einzelfälle sein, aber ein Einzelfall kann manchmal halt schon dazu ausreichen, die Denkweise einer Person (in diesem Kontext: einer Frau) zu beeinflussen.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Juni 2017)

Wenn es solche Volldeppen nicht gäb, dann gäbe es wohl auch keine Nachfrage für eine solche Veranstaltung. Dass genau wegen solcher Volldeppen jetzt die Veranstaltung abgesagt wird, finde ich traurig.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (28. Juni 2017)

Jetzt kommt ihr mit Gleichberechtigung...euch ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Ich finde nichts verwerflich daran, wenn man Events nur für Freuen/Männer macht. Was ist daran schlimm? Wenn eure Freund(in) nen Mädel-Männerabend machen will, heult ihr dann auch rum wegen Diskriminierung? Diese Diskussion hier ist lächerlich. Genauso dämlich wie die Leute, die den Veranstalter diesbezüglich "bedrohen".

Es gibt so viele Dinge, wo Geschlechtertrennung ist, aber das ist da ok? Aja... 
So, mehr sage ich zu diesem Thema nicht mehr, hier sind ja auch nur Trolle drin...


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juni 2017)

Was ich nicht verstehe, warum hat man nicht einfach ein paar Sicherheitskräfte engagiert, anstatt das Event komplett abzusagen?

So eine Einlass-Kontrolle wirkt Wunder und selbst wenn der ein oder andere Störenfried es schaffen sollte, durchzuschlüpfen, kann er so auch immer noch relativ problemlos "entfernt" werden, falls er sich daneben benimmt...


----------



## Enisra (28. Juni 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, warum hat man nicht einfach ein paar Sicherheitskräfte engagiert, anstatt das Event komplett abzusagen?



Spontan würde ich sagen, dass es einfach eine Geldfrage ist und die einfach nicht das Geld haben, die wollen ja auch bezahlt werden

und nun ja, bei manchen kommentaren fällt einem aber auch nur eines ein: Q.E.D.


----------



## Loosa (28. Juni 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ok, aber das da ist eine mehr oder weniger öffentliche Veranstaltung. Und damit hat diese Veranstaltung eine Vorbildfunktion insofern, Emanzipation zu fördern. Und freilich ist es da nicht förderlich, wenn man das andere Geschlecht per se ausschließt.
> 
> Und bitte...Frauensaunas als Argument anbringen, halte ich da für n hinkenden Vergleich.  Das kann ich insofern nachvollziehen, weil sich viele Frauen in ihrer Sexualität (wo Nacktheit/Freizügigkeit eben dazu gehört) nicht gestört fühlen und sich schützen wollen.



Das mit Sauna war natürlich völlig überspitzt. Hätte definitiv ein  vertragen. 

Und du hast vollkommen recht, in einer modernen, erwachsenen Gesellschaft müsste und sollte es solche Veranstaltungen nicht geben. Aber solange es sexistisches Verhalten (und andere Diskriminierungen) gibt wird es immer auch Bedarf geben eine Wagenburg als Selbstschutz zu bilden. Auch wenn es nicht förderlich ist.


Mit Amme, pardon, Emma und Schwarzer kann ich gar nix anfangen. Das ist mir viel zu schrill und finde es nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Aber ich kann gut verstehen, wenn Frauen auch gerne mal unter sich sein wollen. Insbesondere in der von männlichen Nerds + Macho dominierten Gamesbranche.


----------



## Worrel (28. Juni 2017)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele Dinge, wo Geschlechtertrennung ist, aber das ist da ok? Aja...


Ich finde es schlimm, wie man dauernd bei öffentlichen Toiletten diskriminiert wird.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juni 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Spontan würde ich sagen, dass es einfach eine Geldfrage ist und die einfach nicht das Geld haben, die wollen ja auch bezahlt werden



Das ist eigentlich nicht so wild, aber man müsste dann natürlich einen (kleinen) Eintritt verlangen; die Kosten für eine Sicherheitskraft/h liegen bei etwa 20€. 

Wir haben selbst früher (semi)professionelle Parties geschmissen, da die irgendwann einiges "unliebsames" Publikum anzogen, haben wir immer 3-4 "Wachen" engagiert, die Kosten waren nicht der Rede wert; die Umlage auf den Eintrittspreis marginal.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juni 2017)

Das wäre umgekehrt ja nicht anders. Stellt euch mal vor man würde eine Spieleveranstaltung nur für Männer machen. Die Empörungswelle im Internet wäre riesig und man würde gleich von Diskriminierung und was weiß ich reden.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juni 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das wäre umgekehrt ja nicht anders. Stellt euch mal vor man würde eine Spieleveranstaltung nur für Männer machen. Die Empörungswelle im Internet wäre riesig und man würde gleich von Diskriminierung und was weiß ich reden.



So ein Quatsch. Richtig ist, dass "normale" Gaming Parties üblicherweise eh reine "sausage parties" sind, da keine Frau sich freiwillig mit peinlichen, aufdringlichen Nerds(*) einlassen wird. Wenn Du also die Einladung explizit für Männer formulierst, dann werden die Frauen das geflissentlich ignorieren und sich ggf. sogar bedanken... 

(*) Nein, es sind nicht alle so. Aber bei solchen Veranstaltungen laufen z. T. Gestalten rum, da fragt man sich schon, aus welchem Keller man die raus gelassen hat...


----------



## Shredhead (28. Juni 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Putzig. Den Begriff einfach mal umdrehen und die Anderen als Sexisten abkanzeln. Getroffene Hunde und so?
> 
> Solche Veranstaltungen gibt es für alle möglichen Bereiche.
> Zum Beispiel Stammtische von Frauen im Finanzwesen.
> ...



Den Begriff "umdrehen"??????????????

Se·xịs·mus
Substantiv [der]

    Bezeichnung für alle Formen der Unterdrückung und der Benachteiligungen aufgrund der Geschlechtszugehörigkeit.

Da gibt's nichts umzudrehen, und so etwas ist EU-weit ein Gesetzesverstoß ( http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/DE/TXT/PDF/?uri=CELEX:32002L0073&qid=1397736287319&from=EN ), zumal es sich um eine öffentliche Veranstaltung handelt.
Dasselbe ist übrigens mit "Women-Only screenings" von Wonder Woman einer US-Kino-Kette passiert. Da die öffentliche Veranstaltung Männer diskriminiert hätte, hätte sie einen Verstoß gegen US Menschenrechtsgesetze dargestellt und wurde deshalb nicht wie geplant durchgeführt. 
Sexismus ist Sexismus, völlig egal, gegen wen es sich richtet.

€dit: Nur zur Info, ja, es sollte eine öffentliche Veranstaltung mit freiem Eintritt sein, keine Privatveranstaltung auf Einladungsbasis.
Siehe hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Juni 2017)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Da gibt's nichts umzudrehen, und so etwas ist EU-weit ein Gesetzesverstoß ( http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/DE/TXT/PDF/?uri=CELEX:32002L0073&qid=1397736287319&from=EN ), zumal es sich um eine öffentliche Veranstaltung handelt.
> Dasselbe ist übrigens mit "Women-Only screenings" von Wonder Woman einer US-Kino-Kette passiert. Da die öffentliche Veranstaltung Männer diskriminiert hätte, hätte sie einen Verstoß gegen US Menschenrechtsgesetze dargestellt und wurde deshalb nicht wie geplant durchgeführt.
> Sexismus ist Sexismus, völlig egal, gegen wen es sich richtet.
> 
> ...


Sorry aber das ist ziemlicher Blödsinn, was du da schreibst. Egal ob das mit dem EU-Gesetzesverstoß (wäre es nicht) und auch in den USA wurde die Wonder Woman Vorführung nicht wegen "Menschenrechten" oder sowas gecancelt.

Außerdem, in der EU herrscht auch bei öffentlichen Veranstaltungen Hausrecht, der Veranstalter entscheidet komplett alleine, wen er rein lässt und wen nicht.


----------



## Enisra (28. Juni 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch. Richtig ist, dass "normale" Gaming Parties üblicherweise eh reine "sausage parties" sind, da keine Frau sich freiwillig mit peinlichen, aufdringlichen Nerds(*) einlassen wird. Wenn Du also die Einladung explizit für Männer formulierst, dann werden die Frauen das geflissentlich ignorieren und sich ggf. sogar bedanken...
> 
> (*) Nein, es sind nicht alle so. Aber bei solchen Veranstaltungen laufen z. T. Gestalten rum, da fragt man sich schon, aus welchem Keller man die raus gelassen hat...



Eben *facepalm*
Mal ehrlich, Weswegen muss man wohl bei Convention Schilder aufstellen das ein Kostüm nicht Konsens bedeutet?
Ich muss schon sagen, aber jeder der hier einen auf Männerrechtler macht, ist auch eher mehr als Peinlich ... wie alle Würstchen die sich so nennen natürlich 

Ich meine man muss schon entweder doof, blind oder bigott wenn man ernsthaft die Augen von der Realität verschließt und glaubt der Mann würde unterdrückt wenn das gleiche Recht für alle gefordert wird und man nicht seine 50ger Jahre Fantasien ausleben darf


----------



## Jakkelien (28. Juni 2017)

Aaaaalso.
Ein Event für Frauen aus der Gaming Industrie. Das klingt international aufgestellt.
Wen kümmert dann irgendein spanisches Forum? Selbst wenn das Event in Barcelona stattfindet, finde ich dass der Foreneinfluss hier massiv überbewertet wurde.

Und nein. Das ist keine Diskriminierung. Wie man auch nur auf diese abwegige Idee kommen kann, ist mir schleierhaft.
Dann kann man Ü30 Parties auch als altersdiskriminierend bezeichnen.


----------



## Loosa (28. Juni 2017)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Da gibt's nichts umzudrehen, und so etwas ist EU-weit ein Gesetzesverstoß ( http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/DE/TXT/PDF/?uri=CELEX:32002L0073&qid=1397736287319&from=EN )



Liest du dir die Links eigentlich überhaupt durch, mit denen du hier um dich wirfst? 

Ja, diese Richtlinie handelt von Gleichberechtigung, fokussiert aber deutlich und mehrfach auf die Benachteiligung von Frauen. Sogar definiert als des "unterrepräsentierten Geschlechts". Es ist noch lange hin, bis für Männer _das_ mal in Frage kommt.
Es wird sogar klargestellt, dass Organisationen des gleichen Geschlechts kein Problem darstellen, solange sie für die Gleichstellung arbeiten. Die Feier war ja nichtmal eine Organisation oder eine Vereinigung!

Ganz davon ab, dass schon in der Überschrift fett steht, dass sich die Richtlinie auf *Beschäftigung und Arbeitsbedingungen* bezieht. Was hat jetzt deiner Meinung nach ein Event damit zu tun?


----------



## chips7 (29. Juni 2017)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Mal auf Deutsch:
> Schon mal was von journalistischer Integrität gehört, Christopher Scholz/PCGames?


Schon mal etwas von Damen- und Männerriegen gehört? Schon mal Frauenhäuser und Männerbüros gelesen? Schon mal daran gedacht, dass es keinen was angeht, wenn ein Geschlecht, eine Ethnie, eine Gruppe sexueller Ausrichtung, eines gewissen Mindesvermögens, etc. pp, etwas für sich machen will und eben nicht alle dabei haben will? Ich schäme mich gerade zu für meine Geschlechtsgenossen. Kritik meinet wegen. Ich kenn die genauen Gründe nicht (und kann mir auch keine vorstellen, die Kritik rechtfertigen würden). Aber Drohungen usw. sind absolut nicht tolerierbar. Und genau da sind solche Journalisten, wie du sie anprangerst gefordert. Im Artikel wird nichts anderes gemacht, als den Dickkopf den gewisse Herren an den Tag legen, beiseite zu legen und aufzuklären.

Frauen haben das Recht wann und wo sie wollen mit wem sie wollen und ohne jegliche Einmischung Events durchzuführen und andere auszuschliessen. <--- da ist ein Punkt!


----------



## Shredhead (29. Juni 2017)

Nein, niemand darf auf öffentlichen Veranstaltungen (Fokus: ÖFFENTLICH) diskriminiert werden! Weder wegen seines Geschlechts, Sexualität, Hautfarbe noch Behinderungen! Da kann noch so oft das Wort Frauen in dem EU Entwurf vorkommen. Ich empfehle mal, die entsprechenden Gesetze durchzulesen! 
Da gibt es sogar entsprechende Gerichtsurteile: https://www.discorecht.de/hausrecht-hausverbot-diskothek-urteil/

Also, erstmal selber belesen und nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. 

Noch als kleines Bonmot für die Faulen:

Allgemeines Gleichbehandlungsgesetz (AGG)
§ 2 Anwendungsbereich
(1) Benachteiligungen aus einem in § 1 genannten Grund sind nach Maßgabe dieses Gesetzes unzulässig in Bezug auf: 
[...]
8.  den Zugang zu und die Versorgung mit Gütern und Dienstleistungen, die der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung stehen, einschließlich von Wohnraum.

Und ja, die Women Only screenings sind wegen Androhung einer Bürgerrechtsklage nicht durchgezogen worden: Two Human Rights Complaints Have Been Filed Over Alamo Drafthouse's Women-Only 'Wonder Woman' Screenings: Gothamist

Aber sind ja mal wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen hier...


----------



## Enisra (29. Juni 2017)

Man muss schon ein ziemliches erbärmliches Würstchen sein, wegen 2 Vorstellungen so auszuflippen und so zu tun als würde man unterdrückt, ich glaube da breitet sich nen Schimmel im Keller aus der einen zum idiotischen Crybaby macht 

Im Übrigen ist es *gelogen*, gab sogar mehr Vorstellungen
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/05/movies/wonder-woman-all-female-screening.html

Im Übrigen würde ich mir auch diesen Arktikel durchlesen
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...nder-woman-screenings/?utm_term=.49a06bd9cd8d

Aber stimmt, sind die gleichen da die außer Lügen, nicht auf Argumente reagieren und Gegenbeiweise ignorieren und weiter machen wieder die Üblichen dabei

Und nur mal unter uns, ich hab da ein ganz spezielles Video für dich:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DAznN8ehzjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



immer hin willst du ja "für gleichberechtigung" sein


----------



## Holyangel (29. Juni 2017)

Mir geht das genörgel irgendwie auf dem Sack. Lsst halt Frauen unter sich, wenn sie es wollen.
Wenn Männer sich revangieren wollen, sollen sie halt eine Computermesse nur für Männer organisieren 

Auch sollte man die Intention dahinter sehen, ich denke nicht, dass es hier primär darum ging, Männer zu diskriminieren ...


----------



## Panth (29. Juni 2017)

Ich denke die Reaktion wirkt so merkwürdig und übertrieben, weil es den Kerlen, die sich beschweren ums Prinzip geht.  Und da der ganze Feminismus sich ums "Prinzip" dreht, ist das also der gleiche Ansatz. Genauso wie Frauen eine Only-Men Veranstaltung als patriarchisch usw. klassifizieren würden. Ich finde es auch richtig, dass Frauen auch eine Only-Women/Girls whatever party schmeißen dürfen ... sowas gibts es doch zu Hauf. Aber diese Art von Veranstaltungen haben wie ich das verstehe einen Kontext, das sie ein Zeichen setzen sollen. Und genau da finde ich eine Ausgrenzung falsch. Wie Emma Watson gesagt hat, Zeichen setzen "mit den Männern", nicht um sie herum. Genauso finde ich zu sagen, "da laufen Nerds rum da will ich nicht hin", schon sehr arrogant. Damit schafft man erst recht Gräben zwischen Mann und Frau in der Spiele-Entwicklung als Zusammenhalt. Das geht dann in die Richtung: "Die wollen euch Nerds nicht dabeihaben."

Aber an Kommentaren wie Holyangel oder Ensira sieht man das Problem. Der echte Feminismus glaubt an Gleichberechtigung, nicht "Besser"-Berechtigung. Jemanden auszuschließen ist nun mal nicht gleich, den eine bestimmte Gruppierung bekommt den Vorrang aufgrund des Geschlechts. Genauso die Argumentation "Nörgler", "Würstchen", "Crybaby". Die typische Diffamierung für Männer als "schwach".    Gleich heißt für mich, lass jeden ein Würstchen sein, so emotional wie er will, gib jedem seine Stimme, lad jeden ein ob Männlein, Weiblein oder Transvestit, schwul, hetero oder sonst was. Jeder darf Crybaby, Macho und überzeugte Frau, Mann usw. sein. Das wäre dann wirklich gleich und frei. Ein Denkanstoß: Entwickler-Konferenz, Schwule sind ausgeladen. Nach der bisherigen Argumentation im Forum vollkommen legitim. Wir wissen alle was da für ein Shit-Storm hereinbrechen würde ...


----------



## Worrel (29. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Außerdem, in der EU herrscht auch bei öffentlichen Veranstaltungen Hausrecht, der Veranstalter entscheidet komplett alleine, wen er rein lässt und wen nicht.


Nein. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn es um Diskriminierung geht.


----------



## Enisra (29. Juni 2017)

Panth schrieb:


> Ich denke die Reaktion wirkt so merkwürdig und übertrieben, weil es den Kerlen, die sich beschweren ums Prinzip geht.  Und da der ganze Feminismus sich ums "Prinzip" dreht, ist das also der gleiche Ansatz. Genauso wie Frauen eine Only-Men Veranstaltung als patriarchisch usw. klassifizieren würden. Ich finde es auch richtig, dass Frauen auch eine Only-Women/Girls whatever party schmeißen dürfen ... sowas gibts es doch zu Hauf. Aber diese Art von Veranstaltungen haben wie ich das verstehe einen Kontext, das sie ein Zeichen setzen sollen. Und genau da finde ich eine Ausgrenzung falsch. Wie Emma Watson gesagt hat, Zeichen setzen "mit den Männern", nicht um sie herum. Genauso finde ich zu sagen, "da laufen Nerds rum da will ich nicht hin", schon sehr arrogant. Damit schafft man erst recht Gräben zwischen Mann und Frau in der Spiele-Entwicklung als Zusammenhalt. Das geht dann in die Richtung: "Die wollen euch Nerds nicht dabeihaben."
> 
> Aber an Kommentaren wie Holyangel oder Ensira sieht man das Problem. Der echte Feminismus glaubt an Gleichberechtigung, nicht "Besser"-Berechtigung. Jemanden auszuschließen ist nun mal nicht gleich, den eine bestimmte Gruppierung bekommt den Vorrang aufgrund des Geschlechts. Genauso die Argumentation "Nörgler", "Würstchen", "Crybaby". Die typische Diffamierung für Männer als "schwach".    Gleich heißt für mich, lass jeden ein Würstchen sein, so emotional wie er will, gib jedem seine Stimme, lad jeden ein ob Männlein, Weiblein oder Transvestit, schwul, hetero oder sonst was. Jeder darf Crybaby, Macho und überzeugte Frau, Mann usw. sein. Das wäre dann wirklich gleich und frei. Ein Denkanstoß: Entwickler-Konferenz, Schwule sind ausgeladen. Nach der bisherigen Argumentation im Forum vollkommen legitim. Wir wissen alle was da für ein Shit-Storm hereinbrechen würde ...



nein, das ist Brillianterweise keine Diffamierung, weil ein Typ der nur Rumschreit weil andere das gleiche machen, aber einem anderem Geschlecht angehören, halt nun mal ein Schwaches Würstchen ist und wenn sich ein Mann von einer Frau unterdrückt zund bedroht fühlt die die gleichen Rechte in Anspruch nimmt auch nichts anderes ist 
Außerdem schön dass DU alle Männer über einen Kamm scherst und anderen Worte in den Mund legts, also entweder machst das mit Absicht oder mehr Leseverständnis würde helfen

Und was soll das für ein dämlicher Vergleich sein? Da stimmt mal wieder nichs weil Schwule dummerweise keine Mehrheit sind und man keine Konferenz braucht für Heterosexuellen Männer, weil das vielleicht auch nur so *90%* aller Entwickler sind -.-


----------



## Panth (29. Juni 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, das ist Brillianterweise keine Diffamierung, weil ein Typ der nur Rumschreit weil andere das gleiche machen, aber einem anderem Geschlecht angehören, halt nun mal ein Schwaches Würstchen ist und wenn sich ein Mann von einer Frau unterdrückt zund bedroht fühlt die die gleichen Rechte in Anspruch nimmt auch nichts anderes ist
> Außerdem schön dass DU alle Männer über einen Kamm scherst und anderen Worte in den Mund legts, also entweder machst das mit Absicht oder mehr Leseverständnis würde helfen
> 
> Und was soll das für ein dämlicher Vergleich sein? Da stimmt mal wieder nichs weil Schwule dummerweise keine Mehrheit sind und man keine Konferenz braucht für Heterosexuellen Männer, weil das vielleicht auch nur so *90%* aller Entwickler sind -.-



Zum Verständnis: Das gleiche machen? Wer macht was gleich? Meinst du etwa Entwicklerkonferenzen wo Frauen explizit ausgeladen sind? Welche Rechte nimmt in diesem Kontext die Frau in Anspruch? Das Recht auf Ausschluss von Menschengruppen?
Meine Position ist einfach, dass "Würstchen"-Beizeichnungen genau das Problem sind, warum sich der Feminismus im Kreis dreht. Es ist der typische Angriff auf Männer, weil schwache Männer in der Gesellschaft als unangesehen gelten. Das impliziert schon, dass ein Mann
kein Würstchen und nicht schwach sein darf, also männlich sein soll. Ich dachte von diesen Rollenbildern will der Feminismus doch genau weg oder irre ich mich da?

Man brauch keine Konferenz, weil sie eine Mehrheit bilden? Also sollten wir am besten  immer die Minoritäten über die Majoritäten diskutieren lassen? Reverse-Democracy  ? Ist der Ausschluss von der Mehrheit dann nicht noch sogar skandalöser als der Ausschluss einer Minderheit nach der Logik? 

Naja das ist eh ein ganz weites Feld ...


----------



## schokoeis (29. Juni 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, das ist Brillianterweise keine Diffamierung, weil ein Typ der nur Rumschreit weil andere das gleiche machen, aber einem anderem Geschlecht angehören, halt nun mal ein Schwaches Würstchen ist und wenn sich ein Mann von einer Frau unterdrückt zund bedroht fühlt die die gleichen Rechte in Anspruch nimmt auch nichts anderes ist
> Außerdem schön dass DU alle Männer über einen Kamm scherst und anderen Worte in den Mund legts, also entweder machst das mit Absicht oder mehr Leseverständnis würde helfen
> 
> Und was soll das für ein dämlicher Vergleich sein? Da stimmt mal wieder nichs weil Schwule dummerweise keine Mehrheit sind und man keine Konferenz braucht für Heterosexuellen Männer, weil das vielleicht auch nur so *90%* aller Entwickler sind -.-



Hach, 3rd Wave Feminism. Man muss es einfach lieben


----------



## Enisra (29. Juni 2017)

Panth schrieb:


> Zum Verständnis: Das gleiche machen? Wer macht was gleich? Meinst du etwa Entwicklerkonferenzen wo Frauen explizit ausgeladen sind? Welche Rechte nimmt in diesem Kontext die Frau in Anspruch? Das Recht auf Ausschluss von Menschengruppen?
> Meine Position ist einfach, dass "Würstchen"-Beizeichnungen genau das Problem sind, warum sich der Feminismus im Kreis dreht. Es ist der typische Angriff auf Männer, weil schwache Männer in der Gesellschaft als unangesehen gelten. Das impliziert schon, dass ein Mann
> kein Würstchen und nicht schwach sein darf, also männlich sein soll. Ich dachte von diesen Rollenbildern will der Feminismus doch genau weg oder irre ich mich da?
> 
> ...



Nein, das Problem ist ganz klar das du Teil des Problems bist und dich hier als Opfer darstellst und dabei Täter bist und nicht davon ablassen willst so idiotische Vergleiche zu bringen und nebenher auch noch zu lügen, weil anders kann man es ja nicht nennen wenn man behauptet dass eine Minderheit über die Mehrheit Diskutiert, immerhin sollte man den Artikel mal gelesen haben und wenn wenn man mal Leseverständnis mitbringen würde, könnte man darauf kommen das eine Mehrheit kein Eigenes Ding braucht, weil JEDE Konferenz automatisch eine wird und hier was von Gleichberechtigung zu faseln und da umbedingt mitspielen zu wollen. Aber mal so auf die Idee zu kommen dass man so ein eigenes Event braucht weil man sonst bei einem anderen einfach unter geht, kommt man halt auch nicht

Und wenn man sich bedroht fühlt und Todesdrohungen ausspricht, findest das auch etwa gut?, wegen einer Konferenz und 4 Kinovorstellungen (zu der man(n) eh nicht gegangen wäre), dann ist man auch faktisch kein Starker Mann der über sowas stehen könnte, sondern halt einfach ne ganz Arme Sau 
Weißte, komm wieder wenn du eine Reale Bedrohung hast



schokoeis schrieb:


> Hach, 3rd Wave Feminism. Man muss es einfach lieben



Ah, ein Trumpbeführworter oder was?
Oder was soll ich aus dem Blödsinn ableiten außer dass du nichtmal Scheinargumente hast, aber trotzdem mitreden willst?


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Juni 2017)

Ich versteh auch nicht, warum man sich da überhaupt aufregt - es ist doch nicht so, dass es genügend Alternativen gäbe?

Wenn meine Holde einen dezidierten "Mädelsabend" macht, dann bin ich dort durchaus "geduldet" bzw. sogar willkommen, aber ich will gar nicht. Sollen die mal schön untereinander ihren Spaß haben, denn die Themenauswahl der Damen ist nicht unbedingt deckungsgleich mit meinen Interessen. Umgekehrt der Klassiker "Bierwanderung" mit den Kumpels, unsere Frauen wären durchaus willkommen, allerdings haben sie auch kein großes Interesse daran. 

Summa summarum:

Macht die Veranstaltung, richtet sie dezidiert an Gamerinnen, sagt aber, dass auch Männer herzlich willkommen sind, verlangt einen kleinen Eintritt und heuert ein paar Sicherheitskräfte an. Die, die dann meinen, sich daneben benehmen zu müssen, können per Tritt vor die Tür befördert werden - und gut.


----------



## Panth (29. Juni 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Nein, das Problem ist ganz klar das du Teil des Problems bist und dich hier als Opfer darstellst und dabei Täter bist und nicht davon ablassen willst so idiotische Vergleiche zu bringen und nebenher auch noch zu lügen, weil anders kann man es ja nicht nennen wenn man behauptet dass eine Minderheit über die Mehrheit Diskutiert, immerhin sollte man den Artikel mal gelesen haben und wenn wenn man mal Leseverständnis mitbringen würde, könnte man darauf kommen das eine Mehrheit kein Eigenes Ding braucht, weil JEDE Konferenz automatisch eine wird und hier was von Gleichberechtigung zu faseln und da umbedingt mitspielen zu wollen. Aber mal so auf die Idee zu kommen dass man so ein eigenes Event braucht weil man sonst bei einem anderen einfach unter geht, kommt man halt auch nicht
> 
> Und wenn man sich bedroht fühlt und Todesdrohungen ausspricht, findest das auch etwa gut?, wegen einer Konferenz und 4 Kinovorstellungen (zu der man(n) eh nicht gegangen wäre), dann ist man auch faktisch kein Starker Mann der über sowas stehen könnte, sondern halt einfach ne ganz Arme Sau
> Weißte, komm wieder wenn du eine Reale Bedrohung hast



Ich muss irgendwie schmunzeln, weil ich durch deine Aggressivität in der Formulierung sehe, dass ich wohl einen guten Punkt getroffen  habe.

Das ist wieder einmal eine Lehr-Stunde für Foren-Logik.
1.Die Typische Täter-Opfer-Thematik ... 1. Sind die wenigsten von uns hier Entwickler und somit "Opfer". 2. Wird man durch eine Diskussion und eine Meinung nicht zum "Täter", wie auch immer du das herleitest.
2. Der typische Kontext-Bezugs-Wechsel: Du kritisiert meinen Vergleich für homosexuelle. Ich sage der Vergleich ist legitim nach deiner eigenen Logik. Du beziehst meine Aussage auf das Gesamtthema und unterstellst dann eine Lüge/ einen Aussagenwiderspruch. 
Zusammengekürzt geht die Argumentations-Kette nach dem Schema: Das Auto ist Gelb. Du sagst: Das ist eine Lüge, weil das Auto Reifen hat.
3. Argumente, die in der Gegenfrage immer anders klingen: Sollten Frauen nicht über die "nerds" bei Veranstaltungen "drüber-stehen" und trotz Minorität Ihre Meinung auf den allgemeinen Entwicklerkonferenzen einfach kund tun?
4. Extremisierung: Thema Todesdrohnungen. Aus der Forderung nach Gleichheit für alle, Mann wie Frau, wird bei dir eine Gutheißung von Todesdrohungen.
Gleiches Spiel: Das Auto ist Gelb. Letzte Woche ist einer mit einem gelben Auto in eine Menschenmenge gerast du Mörder!
5. Aus dem Kontext greifen: Trump Befürworter. Eine Beleidigung eines Menschen für seine politische Gesinnung in Amerika, für seine Feststellung der Art zu Argumentieren, wie es für 3rd Wave Feministinnen üblich ist. Lass ich mal so stehen.

Da jetzt sowieso der Punkt des emotionales "Ich-muss-Recht-Habens" angekommen ist, schone ich lieber meine Zeit. Ich wollte meine Meinung Äußern, in den vorherigen Beiträgen ist sie zu lesen.


----------



## Shredhead (29. Juni 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Man muss schon ein ziemliches erbärmliches Würstchen sein, wegen 2 Vorstellungen so auszuflippen und so zu tun als würde man unterdrückt, ich glaube da breitet sich nen Schimmel im Keller aus der einen zum idiotischen Crybaby macht
> 
> Im Übrigen ist es *gelogen*, gab sogar mehr Vorstellungen
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/05/movies/wonder-woman-all-female-screening.html
> ...




Muss schon ein trauriges, hasserfülltes Leben sein, das du führst. Deine Bigotterie ist jedenfalls erstaunlich, genauso wie dein liebenswürdiger Wortschatz. Und Simone habe ich seit 2015 abonniert, weil sie ne lustige, starke Frau ist, die ohne das alles durchs Leben kommt.


----------



## schokoeis (29. Juni 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Nein, das Problem ist ganz klar das du Teil des Problems bist und dich hier als Opfer darstellst und dabei Täter bist und nicht davon ablassen willst so idiotische Vergleiche zu bringen und nebenher auch noch zu lügen, weil anders kann man es ja nicht nennen wenn man behauptet dass eine Minderheit über die Mehrheit Diskutiert, immerhin sollte man den Artikel mal gelesen haben und wenn wenn man mal Leseverständnis mitbringen würde, könnte man darauf kommen das eine Mehrheit kein Eigenes Ding braucht, weil JEDE Konferenz automatisch eine wird und hier was von Gleichberechtigung zu faseln und da umbedingt mitspielen zu wollen. Aber mal so auf die Idee zu kommen dass man so ein eigenes Event braucht weil man sonst bei einem anderen einfach unter geht, kommt man halt auch nicht
> 
> Und wenn man sich bedroht fühlt und Todesdrohungen ausspricht, findest das auch etwa gut?, wegen einer Konferenz und 4 Kinovorstellungen (zu der man(n) eh nicht gegangen wäre), dann ist man auch faktisch kein Starker Mann der über sowas stehen könnte, sondern halt einfach ne ganz Arme Sau
> Weißte, komm wieder wenn du eine Reale Bedrohung hast
> ...



Mit Opferrollen scheinst du dich ja auszukennen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Juni 2017)

Dieses Thema sorgt in mir immer für einen Zwiespalt. 

Auf der einen Seite bin ich für ein ordentliches Miteinander, ohne jemanden auszuschließen, weil ich dies für "gesünder" halte. 

Ich frage mich ja auch ein wenig, was nun genau die Intention einer solchen Veranstaltung ist. 

Dass Entwicklerinnen gefeiert werden sollen, kann ich nachvollziehen, aber warum dafür männliches Publikum ausschließen? 
Trolle oder Durchgeknallte muss man ja so oder so nicht akzeptieren und kann sie des Studios verweisen o.ä., aber warum von vornherein Menschen außen vor lassen, die vielleicht sogar sehr positiv zu diesem Thema eingestellt sind und ein Interesse daran haben?

Auf der anderen Seite frage ich mich aber auch, warum man sie nicht einfach gewähren lassen kann. 
Es gibt Fitnessclubs für Frauen und Rudervereine, die nur Männer akzeptieren, sprich: es ist ja nicht so, als gäbe es derartige exklusiven Veranstaltungen nicht für beide Geschlechter. 

Da scheint mir manchmal auch der "Beißreflex" gegen feministische Themen eine Rolle zu spielen, der durch das kompromisslose Auftreten mancher Vertreterinnen verursacht wurde oder schon immer da war und nun auch bei vermeintlich harmlosen Dingen ausgelöst wird. 

Damit spreche ich jetzt hier aber niemanden konkret an. 

Schwieriges Thema.


----------



## Enisra (29. Juni 2017)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Mit Opferrollen scheinst du dich ja auszukennen.



ah ja, also halten wir Fest das von dir nichts intelligentes zu erwarten ist und du dich nur lächerlich machen willst?



Panth schrieb:


> Ich muss irgendwie schmunzeln, weil ich durch deine Aggressivität in der Formulierung sehe, dass ich wohl einen guten Punkt getroffen  habe.
> 
> Das ist wieder einmal eine Lehr-Stunde für Foren-Logik.
> 1.Die Typische Täter-Opfer-Thematik ... 1. Sind die wenigsten von uns hier Entwickler und somit "Opfer". 2. Wird man durch eine Diskussion und eine Meinung nicht zum "Täter", wie auch immer du das herleitest.
> ...



Ach Kurzer
irgendwie ist es schon Süß wenn du dir die Welt so zu recht machst wie man es brauchen kannst und permant Leuten Worte in den Mund legt, nur damit irgendwie dich hinstellen kannst um zu behaupten, das "recht" hättest 
Aber hey, anscheinend gehört ihr hier zu Leuten die es toll und richtig finden Leute zu bedrohen die nicht die Gleiche Meinung haben wenn man solche Menschen verteidigen muss wenn man die Würstchen nennt, da glaube ich wohl so einen Wunden Punkt gefunden zu haben


----------



## Frullo (29. Juni 2017)

In einer idealen Welt gäbe es keine Diskriminierung. Wir leben nicht in einer idealen Welt: Diskriminierung ist vielerorts vorhanden. 

In der "westlichen Welt" ist die Diskriminierung von Frauen grösstenteils nicht mehr formell sondern inhärent. D.h. Frauen haben formell durchaus Zugang (z.B. zu hohen politischen Ämtern - wie beispielsweise Präsident der USA), doch dieser Zugang wird systematisch von (vielen) Männern mit schier unüberwindbaren Hürden zugepflastert. 

Es ist für mich jedoch zumindest fragwürdig, ob inhärenter Diskriminierung mit formeller Diskriminierung (in diesem Fall einer Veranstaltung, bei der nur Frauen zugelassen werden sollen) entgegengewirkt werden kann. Man hätte das auch anders bewerkstelligen können, z.B. indem die Veranstaltung nicht als öffentlich deklariert worden wäre, sondern als privat, nur mit Einladung (die man nur an Frauen verschickt hätte und am Tag der Veranstaltung selbst Frauen die teilnehmen möchten "on the fly" eine Einladung erteilt hätte). 

Daher wurde dieses geplante Event nun entweder ungeschickt aufgegleist oder aber das schlussendliche Schlüpfen in die Opferrolle war von Anfang an als möglicher Ausgang vorgesehen.

Meines Erachtens wurde schlussendlich nichts dabei gewonnen: Das Event findet nicht statt. Die Fronten bleiben so verhärtet wie immer (oder sind noch verhärteter). Es wurde kein Schritt in Richtung Abschaffung von Diskriminierung getan. Schade.


----------



## schokoeis (29. Juni 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> ah ja, also halten wir Fest das von dir nichts intelligentes zu erwarten ist und du dich nur lächerlich machen willst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tatsächlich glaube ich nicht das ich mich lächerlich mache. Aber mach ruhig weiter.


----------



## Shredhead (29. Juni 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> ah ja, also halten wir Fest das von dir nichts intelligentes zu erwarten ist und du dich nur lächerlich machen willst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"anscheinend gehört ihr hier zu Leuten die es toll und richtig finden Leute zu bedrohen"
"irgendwie ist es schon Süß wenn du dir die Welt so zu recht machst wie  man es brauchen kannst und permant Leuten Worte in den Mund legt,"

Ich wollte nur mal kurz auf die süße Ironie hinweisen.


----------



## Fireball8 (29. Juni 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> ah ja, also halten wir Fest das von dir nichts intelligentes zu erwarten ist und du dich nur lächerlich machen willst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag mal, kannst Du eigentlich auch mal ohne Beleidigungen auf sachliche Kommentare wie denen von Panth antworten? Er mag nicht Deiner Meinung zu sein, aber ich lese von Dir irgendwie immer nur persönliche Angriffe, egal wo, egal bei welchen Artikeln oder Foreneinträgen, aber vor allem immer wieder bei diesem schwierigen Thema. Andere Leute würden dafür direkt aus dem Forum gebannt, aber gut, Du bist vlt auch ein alter Esel hier im Forum (Achtung: Trigger-Gefahr), weshalb es Dir nicht so ergeht. Oder das ist einfach ein Troll-Account, ich weiß es nicht...jedenfalls frage ich mich das, seit ich mich hier mit meinen süßen 15 Jahren (hach, was war man 2009 noch ohne Sorgen und Komplikationen.. ) angemeldet habe.

Und irgendwie muss man ihm (@Panth) da halt Recht geben: die Mädels/Frauen, die da so extrem für kämpfen bzw. einstehen übertreiben es sehr schnell und fangen das Diffamieren an. Logische Reaktion eines Mannes, der dann eher nicht ruhig bleiben würde, sondern genauso hirnlos drauf losgeht? Aye, Beleidigungen/Diffamierung. Ein Teufelskreis. Und das ist eben einer der vielen Gründe, warum der Prozess so unfassbar langsam vonstattengeht. 
Und nein, ich bin kein "armes Würstchen, das sich angegriffen fühlt", im Gegenteil. Ich bin von diesen Diskussionen und vor allem Personen, die immer direkt persönlich werden müssen einfach nur genervt, weil es in dieser Kombination zu nichts führt. Das ist diskutieren (wenn es das überhaupt noch ist..) auf unterstem Niveau..


P.S: BITTE, erwähne nie wieder, dass jemand kein Leseverständnis hätte, wenn er es offensichtlich doch hat oder, dass jemand anderen Worten in den Mund legt, die er/sie niemals gesagt hat. Du schießt Dir damit selber ins Knie..

Just My 2 Cents...


----------



## ChristopherScholz (29. Juni 2017)

Sehr differenzierter und intelligenter Kommentar. Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## graphimundo (29. Juni 2017)

Ich will es mir mal sparen noch einmal detailliert alles auseinander zu nehmen was von Enisra hier so kam aber ganz ehrlich das war einfach nur peinlich.  
Angefangen mit Beleidigungen, völlig von oben herab (das nebenbei auch noch zu Unrecht) und dann immer dies unsägliche Unterstellen von Unzulänglichkeiten und einer verwerflich persönlichen Ausrichtung des Anderen die völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist.
Die Aufzählung ist noch beinahe beliebig erweiterbar aber ich möchte vor diesem Hintergrund meinen Hut für Panth (und auch einige Andere) ziehen der selbst bei diesem Gegenüber mit aller Mühe sachlich und wie ich finde auch schlüssig argumentiert hat.

Ich für meinen Teil, nur falls mir auch wer was in den Mund legen mag, halte Drohungen oder der gleichen als Reaktion auf eine solche Veranstaltung für komplett bescheuert aber erachte eine solche Veranstaltung an sich auch als wenig Sinnvoll. Das Ganze auch nicht weil ich mich in meinen männlichen Rechten verletzt oder diskriminiert fühle sondern weil es an dieser Stelle tatsächlich ums Prinzip geht. Wenn einer Gruppe von Frauen mit solchen Veranstaltungen besser geht bzw. Sie der Meinung sind, es ist das was nötig wäre bitte gern aber leider bin ich aus Erfahrung heraus eben auch der Meinung, dass wäre dies eine Veranstaltung nur für Männer gewesen, der Aufschrei noch sehr viel größer gewesen wäre.

Reduziert heist es für mich einfach entweder oder!
Entweder ich stehe wirklich für eine komplette Gleichstellung von Mann und Frau ein dann aber eben miteinander auch mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen und picke mir nicht nur die Rosinen heraus ODER ich versuche lediglich für alle gleiche und faire Rahmenbedingungen zu schaffen (und nein da sind wir heute leider noch nicht angekommen) höre aber auch auf in Allem ständig eine böswillige Diskriminierung oder Sexismus zu sehen und akzeptiere das es nun einmal aber auch Unterschiede zwischen Mann und Frau gibt, die unsere Gesellschaft vielleicht ja auch bereichern.


----------



## AlBundyFan (30. Juni 2017)

ich als mann muß sagen, daß alle meines geschlechts, die hier durchdrehen und die veranstaltung verhindern wollten und die teilnehmer und organisatoren aufd derbste beschimpfen und todesdrohungen aussprechen, einfach komplette trotteln sind und sich schämen sollten.

leider nimmt das ja, bei beliebigen themen, im internet imm extremere formen an und mMn sollten solche menschen durch den staat in ihrem handeln bestraft werden, indem man ihnen zeigt, daß auch im internet kein rechtsfreier raum herrscht und gewalt nicht gutgeheissen werden darf.

genauso wie zb. wegen ausländern es "hass" genannt wird und man vor gericht bestraft werden kann für aussagen internetforen, sollte es bei anderen themen genauso sein.


----------

